# fsh, LH, amh, AFC and protocol, age 40+?



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello I would like to find out your basal fsh,  LH,  amh and afc and then the protocol that was prescribed to you for a comparison to see what's worked best when. I've had 6 failed ICSI cycles and am still as confused which approach would work the best with my numbers, so wanted to compare. Maybe it is helpful to others too. 

My fsh is 8.9, LH is 8, AFC is 8-11 and amh is 0.78ng/ml. 

I've tried the long protocol (13 eggs, but slow growth and a total disaster with just 2 mature), short protocol with 225 gonal f (was ok but bfn), 300/225 gonal f and 150 menopur (bad quality embryos, because of too much Menopur? 3 bad quality embryos arrested after day 2, 1 good one didn't implant) and mild IVF with letrozole and gonal f (best quality but few mature eggs, 2 blasts and 2 day 8-cell respectively; had implantation with this recently but early miscarriage).


----------



## doublec16 (Apr 10, 2016)

I think the best protocol is different for everyone. I know I have low AMH but I can't remember the exact number and the other numbers are in the normal range AFAIK. My best response has been on the long protocol with 300 Menopur and 150 Gonal F. The short (antagonist) protocol doesn't work for me because I ovulate early despite the antagonist even if it is started early in the stimming. I don't think that Menopur would be used for IVF if it had a negative effect on embryo quality, but, of course, your results may be unusual in this regard (as is my failure to respond to the antagonist). My understanding is that Gonal F is known to have a positive effect on embryo quality.

I wish you very good luck on your next cycle!


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello doublec, thank you so much for your reply, much appreciated! I guess you're right, it is so individual. Hm maybe it wasn't the Menopur but the high stims used, it's just that we changed two variables, drugs as well as dosages, so difficult to know what caused the terrible quality embryos during that particular cycle...
If there are any others out there using oe and have any input on what worked best (or not) with similar amh/afc/fsh/lh, would love to hear from you


----------

